# What is the "Let off" when describing bows?



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

I have seen this statistic when describing a bows max fps, dimensions, etc but don't know what they are referring to, HELP???


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

I am moving this to the bow hunting forum, sorry.


----------



## TexAg exiled in Arkansas (Mar 12, 2009)

"let off" is the percent that the draw weight that is reduced by when at full draw. E.G. 100 lb draw w/ 70% let off= 30 lb to hold at full draw.


----------

